# Sauvegarde Icloud saturée



## PDD (18 Mars 2019)

Bonjour à Tous, curieusement après chaque sauvetage partiel de mon Iphone sur Icloud je vois un message sur mon Iphone qui me signale que je n'ai plus assez de place et me propose d'acheter 50 Go. Il me reste plus de 1,5 Go de libre sur les 5 Go gratuits et mes sauvetages semblent se faire normalement. Une idée d'explication?


----------



## Igrekoa2n (18 Mars 2019)

Il est tout à fait possible que ta sauvegarde fasse plus que les 1,5 Go que tu possèdes. Peut-être que les sauvegardes que tu fais actuellement sont, comme tu l'as indiqué, partielles, et que ça pourrait vraiment poser problème en cas de restauration.
Tu ne peux pas passer sur les 50 Go pour 0,99 euros/mois. 
Tu serais tranquille.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (18 Mars 2019)

Je crois que les sauvegardes des ibidules , bien qu’incrementielles , demandent un espace libre important pour permettre l’opération. 
Même si au final, la dernière sauvegarde n’a rajouté que quelques Mo à la précédente, les calculs des sous ensembles à modifier, leur marquage, le stockage temporaire puis l’effacement des données obsolètes demandent de l’espace libre.
Il est possible que tu sois limite en espace nécessaire.
Deux solutions, t’agrandir ou faire le tri dans tes éléments à sauvegarder.
Un peu de lecture
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT207428


----------



## PDD (24 Mars 2019)

Ok merci mais pourquoi n'ai je jamais eu cela avant vu que je sauvegarde sans soucis depuis des années? De plus pourquoi la sauvegarde semble se passer parfaitement et aucun message d'erreur à sa fin. Je sauvegarde mon Iphone complétement sur mon Mac et Icloud ne me sert que pour partager les documents importants entre mes bidules.


----------

